# Kimchi And Me



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello i would like to introduce myself
My name i Sam
And my hedgehog's Name is Kimchi
Were from the philippines!

We love each other so much!!!!!
I'm Only 10 years old

here's some pic's of Kimchi









































I look forward to participating here!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome Sam and Kimchi!

Kimchi is beautiful! I love her little face, so cute (sorry, I wasn't sure if Kimchi is a boy or a girl  ). I might have named her Aray  

This forum is a great place to learn all about hedgehogs, as well as ask questions you may still have. Happy learning


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Sam! Kimchi is adorable! My daughter is the owner of our hedgie Wilson and she is 10 also. I'll bet the two of you have a lot in common! Welcome to HHC!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hello  and Welcome to HHC :mrgreen: !
Kimchi is so cute  . Is Kimchi a Boy or a girl?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hello Sam & Kimchi! Welcome to HHC! Kimchi is adorable. We all look forward to hearing all about your hedgie & seeing more picture. Congratulations!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an adorable hedgie!!!! Thank you for showing us your baby!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome Sam and Kimchi to HHC!


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello Everyone!
thanks Kimchi Loves your comments

Kimchi is A Boy


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi! Kimchi is adorable. Cute name too though I don't like the taste of fermented korean cabbage :? haha.. anyway, I'm from the Philippines too. Greetings from Prickles and Stacy!


----------

